# Buying Meds online



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

As most of you know, I'm starting to order all the necessities for little Pablo this WE.
The only thing I'm 'scared' of, is to buy the Frontline/Heartguard and all the good stuff from a website that sells the cheaper but 'fake' meds coming from God knows where...
Is there a website that you'd recommend or maybe even disadvise? So far the cheapest I could find was from pet-co.com (which apparently is the same thing as futurepet.com) where I also found the best deal on a Sherpa Bag despite the shipping fee.

Thank you guys upfront!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well we have a store called petco and we shop there....but I get all there meds from the vet....so I guess I am no help for ya....but petco does have some cute clothes and toys that we get and enjoy. I am sure some one will advise you where to go and not go on here!!!! Can't wait to see more pictures of your little Pablo this week!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have always been told to watch out for those cheap places that often times you think are getting meds but they are expired, etc. Just the old saying, if it seems to good to be true....

Amanda


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I have in the past bought my Sentinel pills (for fleas and heartworm) online from entirelypets.com, but I found out this past summer that the manufacturer does not stand behind its product when purchased online -- here is what they e-mailed in response to my question about online sellers:

"Thank you for your inquiry regarding Sentinel® Flavor Tabs® (milbemycin oxime/lufenuron). 

Our policy on how we guarantee that the product you purchase is safe and effective is described below. The information provided is to assist you in making an informed decision for your pet. 

Novartis Animal Health only sells its products to licensed veterinarians to promote the doctor-patient relationship so that the best care can be provided for your pet. We do not sell to internet companies or catalog companies. Novartis Animal Health can only guarantee the efficacy of the product that is purchased from a veterinary clinic. 

Our primary concern is not that the product is necessarily counterfeit, but that the product may not be completely effective. Novartis as well as our distributors and veterinarians must follow mandatory guidelines set by the FDA for storage and dispensing of our products. Since we are unsure where these companies are getting the product from, we don't know what sort of shipping and storage conditions the product has gone through by the time you receive it. Many products may be broken down by heat if not shipped and stored properly, making the product less effective."


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I am new to all this dog business. Squirt is the first dog I've had in 20 years. And treatment and care for dogs has changed a lot in the last 20 years. Man, this is like having a baby, I read about all the cool stuff here in the forums and I just want to have everything! I am driving DH crazy.

Anyway, when I picked up Squirt he had his heartworm medication for the month, and when I took him to the vet I asked where to get the medication in the future, do I just get it at a pet store, he said you had to have a prescription and I could get it there at the vet's office.

So if you buy it online, is that like buying human prescription drugs on line? Do you get a written prescription from the vet and send it in? I would buy human drugs from a place like drugstore.com, but I wouldn't buy human drugs from many other online places. 

This dog ownership thing has changed a lot, I'll tell you that. I don't remember ever giving a dog heartworm medication, and I don't remember the vet ever recommending it 20 years ago. I am told here to give it year round.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Peg,
it really seems to be a scary business. Especially after reading 'dschles' post...I guess that Heartgard/Interceptor are prescription drugs and if so, I'll definitely get them from our Vet. 
As for Frontline, I planned on buying it from petedge or dog.com cause I remember people from the forum doing the same. But now I'm thinking: has anyone here asked about the storage/shipping/efficacyconditions???
Of course this could be all just a big bla to make sure the Vets get their chunk of money from the Novartis Animal Health product. I'm very confused about this whole thing...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, check with your Vet...my vet will honor any price I find on-line they would prefer I get it from them. (or course other prices probably reflect that) I just bring in the website page. The best prices I have found are from petshed.com. But not sure I would buy meds from them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Take it or leave it, but I'd advise you to support your vet, who in turn supports the health of your pets.

Many of the pet meds sold online have been found to be ineffective, out of date, or not even guaranteed to be the real thing.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, thanks. One Vet I 'interviewed' said they would match the petsmart prices, but I just looked online and Petsmart doesn't even have Frontline...maybe I got the names mixed up. 
I guess my conclusion is: I'd rather be on the safe side when it comes to meds and pay more, but get it from my Vet. Or at least until I find another safe place to get it from...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly,
thanks! That's what I'll do. I was a little overwhelmed by the price differences at first, but am able to see 'clear' again thanks to your guys' advice!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It sounds like you got plenty of answers and mine would have been just the same. My vets advised me that you just can't be sure of the potency of what you buy outside the vets office. It could be out of date or stored poorly and less effective. I agree with Kimberly to support your vets office. When you foster a good rapport with your vet you have a better chance of them gonig the _extra_ mile for you when it counts.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I had always purchased Sentinel online because my vet doesn't carry it. Not sure what I'll do this year -- I don't know of anyone who carries it locally. The vet we saw in LA offered to ship it to me, but not sure if that is a good idea since it might be exposed to poor conditions while being shipped....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have bought Frontline and Advantix from PetEdge and it was the exact same thing as the vet gives but cheaper.I do not buy Heart guard though from them,but from my vet.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I buy my frontline from Petedge too and haven't had any problems. I can't say if it is better from the vet, but it has worked fine for me so far. His heartworm comes from the vet too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I order my stuff online. I have never had a problem, but too worried about that. I called Interceptor and K-9 advantix and made sure that they sold to 800- pet meds before ordering.


----------

